# HydraConnect LLC Issued Patent for CEC Control



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*HydraConnect LLC 
*
*PRESS RELEASE*

PR Contact: Gordon Sell 
908-788-0700
[email protected]

For Immediate Release.

*HydraConnect LLC Issued Patent for CEC Control
*DENVER (1/3/13) &#150; HydraConnect LLC has been issued US Patent 8,260,975 in recognition of its innovative technology that allows CEC control of TVs, A/V Receivers, and BluRay players in a custom video and audio distribution system. 

"This is an important milestone for HydraConnect LLC," said David Schanin, the company's president. "The U.S. Patent Office has recognized that our unique CEC system and control design has solved the challenges of getting CEC to work in a CI application. CEC integration has never been easy, but our CEC Control software makes CEC a simple plug-and-play installation which results in a much more useful interface to consumers and integrators."

HydraConnect LLC's on-going systems integration product development program has several additional patents pending.

*About HydraConnect LLC
*HydraConnect LLC manufactures and sells systems that integrate HDMI functionality and connectivity into the home automation systems of many different manufacturers. HydraConnect LLC was founded in 2010 by Schanin and Tony Anzelmo, two A/V professionals with over 60 years of combined electronics design, development, and manufacturing experience. Dealers can purchase all of HydraConnect&#146;s products on-line 24/7 through its Dealer Only web store. For more information, visit www.hydraconnect.com or call720-583-4364. 

Source: Press Release


----------

